# Planning to buy a gaming rig, budget 50 - 60k (only upgrading my CPU now)



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Guys, I have gone through harshil's thread and gangar123's thread, so I have an idea of what to buy. But I still need a few more suggestions since I will be buying locally (mostly) and so I don't think I will be able to find all the listed components. I will also try Flipkart for unavailable products. So please help me with alternatives. THANKS IN ADVANCE  *

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming, since my present PC (an average rig) is 6 years old, I haven't played any games released after 2006. Been waiting a Loooong time. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Right now, it's 50 - 60k. 55 - 60k is also preferable.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Well not really. No technical Know-how as of now.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB a must, would go for 2 TB if budget permits.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: My current monitor's max res. is 1366 x 768. Will be buying a new monitor later, I'll check the forums then.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor, Keyboard (13 years old from my very 1st PC , still running) & mouse.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: If possible within 2 weeks. If all prices of local components are much higher, I will buy  from lamington road since I am going to Bombay next month but wont be staying long; and since its the rainy season and I am traveling by train, I dont want to risk getting my rig wet.   

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No. But I will check the online guides to see if I can.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Kerala. Like I said, mostly locally and then flipkart. My problem is availability, so please suggest alternatives if I cant find some.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I also need a UPS (lot of voltage fluctuations and power cuts over here). I'm currently using Numeric 600 EX-C but I don't think it would be sufficient. 

Please mention rigs with AMD and intel configs.
For cabinets, Coolermaster models seems most available now (Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat Mid Tower Cabinet is available at flipkart at 5532 Rs.)


And again thanks in advance.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4440 -11000,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5200,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600Mhz (4GBx2) -5800,
Seasonic S12II 520 -4900,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1100,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB -13900,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3800,
Corsair Carbide SPEC-01 -3600,
APC 800VA UPS -4400,
Dell S2240L LED IPS 22" -8500.
TOTAL -62,200.

If you want to play in 1080p then a 22" LED is a must so I have included a monitor into the final config as well.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2014)

Get the deepcool tesseract cabinet instead.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 4, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Get the deepcool tesseract cabinet instead.


That thing looks very bad!!!


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2014)

It looks fine for the price bracket it is in. And also, it has so many good things going on inside the cabby which is what really matters.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel Core i5 4440 -11000,
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5200,
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600Mhz (4GBx2) -5800,
> Seasonic S12II 520 -4900,
> ...



Not required according to OP.
He said about buying it later so instead he can get a better GFX (280X maybe) or a good SSD (840 Evo)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

i5 4440 -11k
Gigabyte b85m d3h -5.3k
corsair vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2.8k
r9 280x  -22k(price will get slashed down soon. so better wait!)
WD  Blue 1TB -3.5k
seasonic s12ii 520 - 4.8k
deepcol tesseract - 2.5k/ CM haf 912- 5k
apc 1100VA UPS -5.5k

and for the monitor, you better skip the selected one. get AOC i2369vm/i2269vwm.


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 4, 2014)

Everyone,thanks for your replies and for your suggestion of monitors. 
But I need a few more clarifications:-

1) Can you guys suggest an amd alternative.
2) How does zotac 760 gtx 2GB compare to Sapphire R9 270X 2GB.
 3) Also suggest an alternative to Seasonic, will Corsair VS650 do?
4) What is the difference in having 2 4GB sticks instead of 1 8GB?

Deepcool Tesseract looks badass, but I don't think its available locally.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 4, 2014)

I would suggest you to go with pure sinewave ups if possible since you are living in an area prone to power cuts and voltage fluctuations.

Try this
.: EXIDE :: APPLICATION & PRODUCTS - HOME UPS SYSTEM
Exide 850 VA = 5.6k Exide EX850VA Home UPS Inverters: Buy Online @ Snapdeal India

Reason of not suggesting APC is cause of this


> Compatibility with UPSes
> Oddly enough, these very similar PSUs behave differently in this test: the S12-II 420 worked with my APC SmartUPS SC 620 at loads up to 350 watts but I could not make the S12-II 520 stable as it would shut down even at a load of 300 watts when the UPS switched to its batteries.


Source : Gold and Bronze: Seasonic Power Supply Units Roundup. Page 2 - X-bit labs

For cabinets,
What kind of case you want? With side window or closed?
CM K281 = 3.8k Cooler Master K281 Plus Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

john.varghese.5099 said:


> Everyone,thanks for your replies and for your suggestion of monitors.
> But I need a few more clarifications:-
> 
> 1) Can you guys suggest an amd alternative.


since your main purpose is gaming, stick to intel.


> 2) How does zotac 760 gtx 2GB compare to Sapphire R9 270X 2GB.


 a rig with 280x is suggested which is better than both. 


> 3) Also suggest an alternative to Seasonic, will Corsair VS650 do?


corsair vs series is not good. get gs600. else stick to seasonic. antec vp550p/650p is also good.


> 4) What is the difference in having 2 4GB sticks instead of 1 8GB?


you will get the benefit of dual channel. google it.



> Deepcool Tesseract looks badass, but I don't think its available locally.


try betfenix merc alpha.


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey sniperz1, thanks for suggesting exide. One of my cousin deals in exide products.
Secondly only flipkart has courier service to my area and that too only WS retail.
By Case with side window, did you mean transparent panel? 

For AMD config, can I go with this:

Processor - AMD FX 8320 	
CPU Cooler 	- stock
Motherboard - Asus M5A97 R2.0 EVO 	
Memory - Corsair Vengeance 8 GB 1600 MHz 	
Graphics Card - Sapphire R9 270X 2GB	
Power Supply - Exide EX850VA
Cabinet - Cooler Master K281 Plus Cabinet
Internal Storage - WD Caviar Blue 1TB
Optical Drive - Asus 24B5ST DVDRW

If there are alternatives in processor-motherboard config, please suggest.


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2014)

That exide is not a PSU, it's an inverter/UPS. Suggested in place of UPS.

But this will shoot up the budget a lot if he goes for Exide+battery, right?


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 4, 2014)

john.varghese.5099 said:


> Everyone,thanks for your replies and for your suggestion of monitors.
> But I need a few more clarifications:-
> 
> 1) Can you guys suggest an amd alternative.
> ...



GTX 760 is better but its also expensive. If the price difference doesnt bother you then then GTX 760 is better

Check comparisions here 
*tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/R9_270X_Gaming/images/perfrel.gif

MSI R9 270X Gaming 2 GB Review | techPowerUp



john.varghese.5099 said:


> Hey sniperz1, thanks for suggesting exide. One of my cousin deals in exide products.
> Secondly only flipkart has courier service to my area and that too only WS retail.
> By Case with side window, did you mean transparent panel?
> 
> ...


You mixed up a bit

PSU - Seasonic S12II 520W
UPS - EXIDE EX850VA

In flipkart, only ws retail delivers to my pin code. Its pretty reliable.

But you can also try snapdeal.com

Check ebay.in as well, they ship almost anywhere and you can find some good sellers there and get discounts by using ebay coupons. I recently saved 500rs by ordering from ebay using a coupon. Seasonic psu Indian distributor has an ebay account and he sells on ebay. Search for overclockers

Check Itdepot.com [chennai based] ships everywhere using major courier companies but shipping is not free. Its not much though. I have ordered a few products from there as well.

Case: yeah I meant do you want a transparent side window to show off your cpu internals or a packed one will do.

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> That exide is not a PSU, it's an inverter/UPS. Suggested in place of UPS.
> 
> But this will shoot up the budget a lot if he goes for Exide+battery, right?



Yeah. It doesn't come with inbuilt battery. Have to buy seperately. But can be used a both inverter and ups so has its advantages besides delivering pure sine wave output.

APC UPS can work too as some users have reported but a modified sine wave can cause humming noise or decrease the life of psu or have start up problems.


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 5, 2014)

nac said:


> That exide is not a PSU, it's an inverter/UPS. Suggested in place of UPS.



Oh, my mistake.



nac said:


> But this will shoot up the budget a lot if he goes for Exide+battery, right?



I thought the UPS came with the battery. Will think of what to do.

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> since your main purpose is gaming, stick to intel.
> a rig with 280x is suggested which is better than both.
> 
> corsair vs series is not good. get gs600. else stick to seasonic. antec vp550p/650p is also good.
> ...



The local dealers haven't heard of deepcool/seasonic/antec/corsair cabinets/bitfenix 

- - - Updated - - -



sniperz1 said:


> You mixed up a bit
> 
> PSU - Seasonic S12II 520W
> UPS - EXIDE EX850VA



Yeah, my bad 



sniperz1 said:


> In flipkart, only ws retail delivers to my pin code. Its pretty reliable.
> 
> But you can also try snapdeal.com
> 
> ...



Snapdeal has no service to my area. And THANKS A LOT FOR SUGGESTING ITDEPOT . I thought I would have to settle for low quality stuff from local dealers.




sniperz1 said:


> Yeah. It doesn't come with inbuilt battery. Have to buy seperately. But can be used a both inverter and ups so has its advantages besides delivering pure sine wave output.
> 
> APC UPS can work too as some users have reported but a modified sine wave can cause humming noise or decrease the life of psu or have start up problems.



I'll see a workaround or might have to go with APC.

- - - Updated - - -

Will Gigabyte B85M-D3H support an nvidia card, if not can you suggest another motherboard coz I had to order a product via flipkart or my gift coupon would expire, so I went with ZOTAC 760 AMP, since I thought the motherboards supports nvidia cards.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

john.varghese.5099 said:


> I thought the UPS came with the battery. Will think of what to do.



get apc 1100va which is at 5.5k which comes with battery. that exide is a pure sine wave inverter and you need to use a battery which will shoot the budget too high. if you have the budget, no problem.


> The local dealers haven't heard of deepcool/seasonic/antec/corsair cabinets/bitfenix



get online.


> Snapdeal has no service to my area. And THANKS A LOT FOR SUGGESTING ITDEPOT . I thought I would have to settle for low quality stuff from local dealers.



if you buy too cheap, you will probably end up spending twice  get online. stay away from such dealers at all cost.


> Will Gigabyte B85M-D3H support an nvidia card, if not can you suggest another motherboard coz I had to order a product via flipkart or my gift coupon would expire, so I went with ZOTAC 760 AMP, since I thought the motherboards supports nvidia cards.



it will support. why no to 280x??


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 5, 2014)

john.varghese.5099 said:


> The local dealers haven't heard of deepcool/seasonic/antec/corsair cabinets/bitfenix
> 
> Snapdeal has no service to my area. And THANKS A LOT FOR SUGGESTING ITDEPOT . I thought I would have to settle for low quality stuff from local dealers.



Welcome. You can also try WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: [calcutta based but ships nation wide, has good prices]
Also check ebay.in [Many distributors and sellers use ebay too]

Don't buy cheap products from local dealers, you might end up paying too high or get an obsolete product.
Get only recommended products from members here.


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get apc 1100va which is at 5.5k which comes with battery. that exide is a pure sine wave inverter and you need to use a battery which will shoot the budget too high. if you have the budget, no problem.



OK. Then I will go for APC 1100 VA, seems better budgetwise.



rijinpk1 said:


> it will support. why no to 280x??



It is 3.5 - 5k higher than the GTX 760 AMP. If both were at the same rate or even if 280X was expensive by atmost 500Rs, I would have gone for 280X; and like I said _I had to order one product via flipkart or my gift coupon would expire soon, so I went with ZOTAC 760 AMP.
_
What about SLI config in the motherboard_, _is it possible_.

_

- - - Updated - - -



sniperz1 said:


> Welcome. You can also try WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: [calcutta based but ships nation wide, has good prices]
> Also check ebay.in [Many distributors and sellers use ebay too]
> 
> Don't buy cheap products from local dealers, you might end up paying too high or get an obsolete product.
> Get only recommended products from members here.



I already ordered RAM (no corsair vengeance or the like at local vendors), PSU & cabinet from itdepot. I hope their service is good when it comes to replacing defective components. 

Ok guys I have decided on the parts, what do you think? 

Processor: Core i5 4460
Motherboard: Gigabyte B85M-D3H
Graphics Card: Zotac GTX 760 AMP (Yeah I know, not 280X)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600 Mhz
PSU: Seasonic S12II 520 W
Cabinet: Corsair Carbide Spec 01
DVD Drive: LG, since the said ASUS model (24B5ST) is not available but DRW-24D3ST is. 
HDD & UPS I will update on monday


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

john.varghese.5099 said:


> [/I]
> What about SLI config in the motherboard_, _is it possible_.
> _


_

with Asus M5A97 R2.0 EVO ? not possible. you need to get either 990x based or 990fx based mobo.
stick to intel if the sole purpose is gaming._


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> with Asus M5A97 R2.0 EVO ? not possible. you need to get either 990x based or 990fx based mobo.
> stick to intel if the sole purpose is gaming.



No no, I mean SLI in Gigabyte B85M-D3H


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

john.varghese.5099 said:


> No no, I mean SLI in Gigabyte B85M-D3H



you need either z87/z97 boards (not all z87/z97 based boards supports sli either!).


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 6, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you need either z87/z97 boards (not all z87/z97 based boards supports sli either!).



Well OK. I think I'll stick with B85M then. Anyway check what I compiled 3 posts back.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

selected components are fine. which hdd did you order?


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 6, 2014)

I think WD caviar blue is available locally, dont know the exact model, same about APC UPS; will know on monday. Gotta go


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 6, 2014)

john.varghese.5099 said:


> Well OK. I think I'll stick with B85M then. Anyway check what I compiled 3 posts back.



If you want a SLI compatible motherboard it will cost you almost double your current budget for mobo. Besides that maybe you will also have to buy a higher w psu.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

john.varghese.5099 said:


> I think WD caviar blue is available locally, dont know the exact model, same about APC UPS; will know on monday. Gotta go



make sure the model no is WD10EZEX.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 6, 2014)

Why not get the 280x and skip a stick of RAM. 4GB is fine for now. Get the good GPU. Its a priority.


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, I already purchased GTX 760 AMP

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> make sure the model no is WD10EZEX.



The one with 64 mb cache isn't it?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

john.varghese.5099 said:


> The one with 64 mb cache isn't it?



yups.


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 6, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> make sure the model no is WD10EZEX.



OT, Why specially this model only?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> OT, Why specially this model only?


It is the newer model.


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 8, 2014)

So guys, I have finalised and ordered the stuff:

Core i5 4460
Gigabyte B85M-D3H
Zotac GTX 760 AMP 
Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600 Mhz
Seasonic S12II 520 W
Corsair Carbide Spec 01
DVD Drive: LG 
WD Caviar Blue 1TB WD10EZEX
APC 1100 VA UPS

Waiting for the parts ordered online to arrive. And guys A HUGE THANKS  for helping me out. Will update after assembling.

And Guys one more thing, My current LG DVD writer (GSA-H55N) refuses to read original DVDs or is too slow to read or it shows as a blank disc. Original Music CDs and burnt DVDs(except 1 I checked) are OK. I did the 'Upperfilter' deletion in the registry, but no change. 
My parents and sister will be using this PC for few more months, before upgrading it. Please suggest any workarounds.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2014)

john.varghese.5099 said:


> So guys, I have finalised and ordered the stuff:
> 
> Core i5 4460
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H
> ...



Go for Asus 24B5ST DVDRW @ 1100 and your config is awesome just go with it and do post some pictures.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

you might need to clean the lens of the old dvd drive. see some youtube videos.


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 9, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Go for Asus 24B5ST DVDRW @ 1100 and your config is awesome just go with it and do post some pictures.



The Asus 24B5ST is available neither locally nor online. Will post after assembling,

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> you might need to clean the lens of the old dvd drive. see some youtube videos.



I think thats the only thing left to do. If it still doesn't work I  might have to buy a new one and switch drives; how's ASUS 24D3ST,  available at around 1200Rs online.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 9, 2014)

john.varghese.5099 said:


> I think thats the only thing left to do. If it still doesn't work I  might have to buy a new one and switch drives; how's ASUS 24D3ST,  available at around 1200Rs online.



you could get dvd drive for mere ₹950 from local shops.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 9, 2014)

Get any optical drive, It isn't used much anyways.


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Jul 24, 2014)

So guys here are the pics. Sorry for the late post. I was sick for a few days so had to get it assembled through an assembler. Looks like I need to do some heavy cable management.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

sorry to say, but that is poor cable management. you can do a lot better. DIY


----------

